# Crunchlab towards neck or bridge?



## maxoom (Feb 19, 2010)

I just ordered a Crunchlab-liquifire set and I am wondering which way to mount the crunchlab.My dilemma is whether to have the bar towards the neck or bridge? It seems to be a matter of personal preference and there is no right or wrong. What are the tonal differences between the two ways?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 19, 2010)

This was the case with the D-Sonic, but the Crunchlab was designed to have the bar facing the bridge.


----------



## techjsteele (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, with the bar towards the bride, you will get a brighter, tighter sound and the bar towards the neck, you will get a fatter, chunkier sound. If you were to install this pickup in your Hellraiser, for example, I'd install the pup with the bar facing bridge. That is of course IMO.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 19, 2010)

Put it toward the bridge. The CL sounds great with the bar facing the bridge. I haven't tried it the other way, but:

1) If it's going in a mahogany guitar, the bar facing the bridge will give you a tighter sound with more attack which would be good in a warmer guitar.

2) When I tried the D-Sonic with the bar facing the neck it was muddy and horrible. The CL might be better but I would try it the other way first.


----------



## maxoom (Feb 19, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This was the case with the D-Sonic, but the Crunchlab was designed to have the bar facing the bridge.



* but the Crunchlab was designed to have the bar facing the bridge*



Exactly then I watch a vid of John Petrucci has them towards the 
neck in his ?

I`m putting the set into a dual H-H strat type guitar alder body, all maple neck.

I will try it towards the bridge then. I really don`t want to tear it apart and do things twice.


----------



## techjsteele (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess it depends on what type of music you are into, after reading your last reply. Do you like tight, sharp riffs and/or thick, chunky riff sounds?


----------



## maxoom (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like towards the bridge is what I would want.Thanks everyone.
Is it just me or does the liquifire sound similar like a slightly lower output EVO in a neck slot almost??


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have ordered a Crunchlab-liquifire set and currently it's being installed in a Mahogany RG2120x. I have the bar facing the neck. We will see how well that is going to translate. I hope there is enough tail to switch it around if it doesn't work well that way


----------



## maxoom (Feb 19, 2010)

AK DRAGON said:


> I also have ordered a Crunchlab-liquifire set and currently it's being installed in a Mahogany RG2120x. I have the bar facing the neck. We will see how well that is going to translate. I hope there is enough tail to switch it around if it doesn't work well that way




Should be plenty since it`s a bridge pup unless someone tries to be all custom and clips away.

I have a feeling this CL position will be trial and error depending on the guitar
used. I like doing it right the first time.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 19, 2010)

I installed mine with the bar towards the neck and I've been really happy so far. I might switch it around someday just to see what kind of difference it makes but so far it's been exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 19, 2010)

With the crunch lab, it does sound good when it's facing the neck... but when these guys say it sounds chunky, that's not a description to gloss over. It's thick as all hell, I really don't think I've heard a pup sound like that before. 

Anyways, I tried it facing the bridge as well and I definitely like it better that way... it's a bit brighter, not as thick and has more harmonic overtones etc etc. Definitely try it both ways though to see for yourself. Mine is currently still facing the bridge because it just sounds great that way.


----------



## damigu (Feb 19, 2010)

just go ahead and try it both ways!

install it one way, and then the next time you change your strings, just flip it around. it doesn't need any change in soldering--just rotating the pup 180 degrees.

always experiment, man. you'll learn more about your gear *AND* be able to better fine your own personal tone.


----------



## Richardscuro (Feb 20, 2010)

I have mine installed in a S7420 with the blade facing the neck. It replaced a Blaze Custom. My opinion is that with a mahogany body guitar (which is really what the crunchlab was designed for) it really should have the bar facing the neck. It is absolutely the best sounding bridge pickup I have tried. It has plenty of bite and harmonics are easy to achieve. I can understand people wanting to experiment but I would try it facing the neck first because it definitely is not a D-Sonic. Either way though, I'm sure your going to love it.


----------



## jam3v (Feb 20, 2010)

The bar comes facing the neck on JP6's, and I think it sounds brilliant. It's still really tight. The JP7's come with the bar facing the neck, which I assume is to tighten up the B string. If your guitar is made of a "brighter" wood (basswood, alder), I'd say keep it facing the neck. Of course this is all speculation based on my limited experience.


----------



## cyril v (Feb 20, 2010)

^I prefer the sound of my 7620 with it facing the bridge honestly.















Seems like for his 7 strings, JP prefers it facing the bridge.


----------



## damigu (Feb 20, 2010)

also, the fact of the matter is that it's not a *HUGE* difference in sound. it won't be like night and day. it's a relatively subtle thing. definitely noticeable, but it won't change your life having it one way or the other.


----------



## Rich5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

cyril v said:


> ^I prefer the sound of my 7620 with it facing the bridge honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im pretty sure that all those pics are when it what the DSonic in the 7's

All the new ones that come withthe Crunch lab the Bar is facing the neck.







I just put a set in my 2550z and i have the bar facing the neck


----------



## cyril v (Feb 21, 2010)

holy shit that looks fucking epic!!

I can see why he would I suppose, petrucci's rhythm tone is definitely a bit on the thicker/chunky side of things. Either way, I definitely prefer it facing the bridge though. Sorry for the old pics.


----------



## maxoom (Feb 25, 2010)

I decided to face it towards the neck since I`m tired of bridge sounds that are on the trebly shrill side.I enjoy the harmonics and all but I have been playing a lot of neck leads and rhythm lately and being in the bridge position faced like that I may actually really like it that way.The leads on the pickup also suggest the CL was in fact designed to be placed with the bar facing the neck.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 25, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This was the case with the D-Sonic, but the Crunchlab was designed to have the bar facing the bridge.




i heard the opposite. Petrucci used to turn the D sonic with the bar facing the neck. So Dimarzio designed a pickup to be set up like that hence why they both exist.

i use it with the bar facing the neck and i really enjoy the tone.


----------



## joelozzy (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Guys cheers for info and thankyou to OP.

Just bumping to see if anyone else has had experience with the crunchlab and which way they prefer the pole piece.

I'm about to install it into a RG7321 and wanted to know which way you guys would recommend installing it.

I tune to B Standard with 10-46+59 gauge strings.

Cheers

Joel


----------



## damigu (Apr 18, 2010)

i recommend installing it both ways. it's not like it's hard to flip it.

just throw it in one way, and then flip it the next time you change strings. see which way you like best.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 18, 2010)

I love mine facing the neck. It''s not going to move


----------



## whosdealin (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I couldnt imagine it sounding better with the bar facing the bridge unless its a very warm thick sounding guitar. I have mine facing the neck and it is very tight on the lows but still pretty thick sounding, also very clear for a dimarzio


----------



## themidnightbard (May 21, 2010)

Hey, just noticed that ebay has some of these bad boys in Black/Neon Green/Creme options. I ordered a new s7420-bk and I'm probly gonna drop these in! 
This particular combo would be sweet!

Very strange... but Sweetwater no longer carries this set for 7s or 6s... 
GC has plain black for 89.95 (crunchlab7) and 79.95 (liquifire7) which makes 169.90 and free shipping... So 6 bucks (the cost of shipping on Ebay) seems fair for a bit of stage flair . Trustworthy? 

Check youtube for a vid of Mr. Petrucci demo-ing the new 7 set with bar facing neck.  <3?


----------



## troyguitar (May 21, 2010)

banjomikez is totally trustworthy, go for it.


----------



## signalgrey (May 21, 2010)

still have it facing the neck and its still awesome.


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 21, 2010)

I bought 2 sets from Banjomikez on ebay (6 string LF&CL and 7 string). Both showed up really quick with a load of extras. I have some seymour duncan screwdrivers now thanks to him. 

I have 2 basswood guitars and have the bar facing the neck on both. I really like the tone out of them this way. I don't think I'd want it any brighter, it's plenty tight as is, it's EXTREMELY clear and articulate as everyone else has said. It's got a great pick attack, it's a brilliant modern pickup.


----------



## Sullen (May 22, 2010)

Now! What about an all maple guitar, and not just Maple top, whole body and neck in maple, will it be better facing towards the neck? I ask because I'll order this set and my guitar is all Maple hehehehe!


----------



## damigu (May 22, 2010)

i'd still try it both ways, but i suspect it'll sound better w/ the bar toward the neck in an all maple guitar.
because your guitar is going to be very bright in the first place and you don't want the pickup to necessarily accentuate/emphasize that.

on a side note, virgin black =


----------



## Sullen (May 22, 2010)

damigu said:


> i'd still try it both ways, but i suspect it'll sound better w/ the bar toward the neck in an all maple guitar.
> because your guitar is going to be very bright in the first place and you don't want the pickup to necessarily accentuate/emphasize that.
> 
> on a side note, virgin black =


Thanks! That's why I asked, all maple = Brightness XD and yes VB awesomeness


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 20, 2014)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> This was the case with the D-Sonic, but the Crunchlab was designed to have the bar facing the bridge.



Where'd you hear this? This isn't the case at all. Have you seen the pickup installed in Petrucci's guitar? The bar is towards the neck. The D Sonic was designed to go either way, but the Crunchlab was definitely meant to go one specific direction.

Sure, you could still put it in with the bar towards the bridge, but you will find yourself with a much lower sustain than the pickup is intended to have.


----------



## RoyceIsNotMyName (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm gonna propose something crazy here. I'm considering a neck pickup, and I've heard of people putting neck pickups in the bridge position.
I love the tone of the Crunchlab and it sounds good and thick, but not to bassy (which is what I want in a NECK PICKUP) and I find I can play leads without the high end getting ice-picky even in the bridge position.
So here's my proposal: I want to put the Crunchlab in the NECK position. Good idea? Yes or no?


----------



## chopeth (Oct 21, 2014)

Dude, this thread is long dead, more than 4 years ago.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 21, 2014)

Why in the neck?


----------



## Dakotaspex (Oct 21, 2014)

I had my Crunchlab in my RG7321 facing the neck, and it sounded really good. Wasn't a huge fan of the pickup in the first place, but I got a much more "buttery" tone when the bar faced the neck.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 22, 2014)

Btw, that's the way to go for me in mahogany


----------



## emoslay (Oct 28, 2014)

i would try both ways and see which suits best


----------



## Killemall1983 (Nov 2, 2014)

Interesting htat everybody says that it should be towards the bridge. The description and instructions actually say to have the bar to the neck side.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think those are the instructions. It just points out that there's a difference, and that Trucci prefers it that way.


----------



## Whammy (Nov 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't think those are the instructions. It just points out that there's a difference, and that Trucci prefers it that way.



DiMarzio does normally recommend that their bridge pickups should be installed with the cable exit towards the tremolo/bridge (from diagrams that require splitting the pickups, otherwise they generally don't specify).
With the cable exit facing the tremolo/bridge the crunch lab will have the bar facing the neck (don't know about the CL7).
So yeah, indirectly DiMarzio recommends that the bar is installed towards the neck for normal operation.
Also the bar is the north coil.


----------



## TommyG (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a youtube video that someone posted comparing the 2 positions.
I remember it wasn't a huge difference, at least from the quick listen I gave it.
Take a look for it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Nov 6, 2014)

emoslay said:


> i would try both ways and see which suits best



This. 

I had a Crunch Lab in my DKMG for a while and didn't really like it at all with the bar towards the neck; it was too bloated/round sounding and didn't respond very well when I really dug into the strings. I put the bar towards the bridge and it was better overall (brighter, clearer, more aggressive) but that was really only a bandaid, you know? The CL just isn't my thing, but it was a good (and free  ) experiment.


----------



## maxoom (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow this thread? I put the CL/LF set into this Carvin bolt kit I built and it was one of those one in a million combinations that just worked perfect.I have changed almost every pickup in all my other guitars but this one stays.It has amazed everyone that has played it.Dumb luck I got it right!


----------

